# The Portamate PM7000 Miter Saw Stand and Power Tool Work Center



## DMIHOMECENTER

Deke,

That is exactly how I am already using it. We used it all weekend working on both the home shop project and a quick play-swings-for-the-grandkids project that took about 2 hours to complete (except concrete drying). BTW, the work light came in really handy helping to see the pencil marks on the wet treated 4×4 lumber. No regrets.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Deke,

The three rollers have flip tops to use as stops and are adjustable anywhere along the main rail (except where the saw itself is located). The saw is easily moved anywhere on the rail as well.

Two of my three stops are solid for repetitive cuts. The third wobbles a little, but I see why: The bottom plate has a small bow in it that lets it rock a tiny bit. I could probably tighten it more to flat, but I will permanently fix it easily the next time I think about it. I'll put it on a flat surface and mallet the face where needed with a brass rod. I mean it is barely out.

Another thing: The paint job is powder coated orange and is the same color orange as the Ridgid tools. It looks like it was neant to set across from my Ridgid table saw.

Regards,

David Grimes


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Update: I am still really liking this work station. I have purchased several more pairs of the machine mounts and now have the following tools mounted and ready for quick on and off of the work station beam: miter saw, 11 inch bandsaw, table top drill press, vise, combination belt/disk sander, scroll saw, and bench grinder.

Each of the mounts have feet so that they can be left on the tool permanently and sit on the floor, a shelf, or on a table top when not mounted on the work station.

Finally, I have found out that the beam is available all by itself for about $100 US shipped. I am seriously considering getting that second beam and using it to make a second "fixed" station to mount the bandsaw, the drill press, the belt/disk sander, and scroll saw all at once since they don't require the wide material support that a miter saw almost always does. I'll leave the miter saw on the full work station almost all the time.


----------



## d00dy

I have the red CRAFTSMAN version of this miter saw table (with the one wheel), and I love it. I've had it for about 3 or 4 years now, and use it mostly on weekends. I've yet to see another miter saw stand (other than the HTC Portamate) that is so well made and practical for the money. Should it be used for a contractor on everyday use and hauling ?...probably not, but I don't think this was designed for such abuse, and if it were, you would probably pay twice or more the price for it. All I wanted was something to get the job done, and be there when I need it. This fits the task. The light and power bar are nice features, that I would have a hard time living without now. I don't usually haul mine around much, other than to take it outside off my shop to do my cuts, and let the sawdust fly outside, so the one wheel works fine for that. 
Safe cutting.


----------

